# فرص عمل مهندس المعادن



## ali1001 (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته





يا اخوانى




ما هى فرص عمل مهندس المعادن؟؟


ارجو الافادة 

وشكرا


----------



## عفيف الطاهري (14 مارس 2007)

*م\عفيف*

السلام عليكم 
ياخي فرص العمل متوفره لاتيئس وتوكل على الله وتخصصك احسن تخصص ويمكنك العمل في شركات التنقيب عن المعادن


----------



## ali1001 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخى عفيف


----------



## habloon (15 مارس 2007)

مش فاهم يعنى ايه مهندس معادن ....يعنى فلزات ولا مناجم؟


----------

